

Why Greenwald should reveal which companies have been compromised by the NSA - vijayboyapati
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-6MsK9f75ZbZ6QjgtfE5kfXEQ_sQKciTqtJsx-bLchw/view

======
vijayboyapati
Greenwald's response:
[https://twitter.com/bdowney/status/376818109719404545](https://twitter.com/bdowney/status/376818109719404545)

------
doubt_me
According to CALEA

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_Assistance_for_L...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communications_Assistance_for_Law_Enforcement_Act)

Its every company. Nobody needs Greenwald to figure this out.

